# Robo control.... Oh MY!!!



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=428394



:evilsmile


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

legard29 said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


......

WHAT?? :lol:


----------

